# Looking for Certified Coders



## acanny1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mount Sinai Medical Center is looking for highly motivated, professional individuals with expert coding knowledge to join our Revenue Cycle Team. 

We have seven locations throughout South Florida. We are a multispecialty coding department looking for candidates with experience in the following specialties; General Surgery, Gastroenterology, Cardiology, Cardiothoracic, OBGYN and Urology.

You must be certified through AAPC or AHIMA; CPC, CCS-P, CCA.

We offer a competitive salary, benefits, training and education throughout the year.

Please send your resume to ana.fonseca@msmc.com, yailin.fundora@msmc.com, margaret.copeland.com or apply online at http://www.msmc.com/job-opportunities/


----------



## jwangelin (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you hiring any remote coders as I have 8 years of OB/GYN coding experience.  Thanks.


----------

